# How old are your bettas?



## Sarenbella (Nov 9, 2014)

I've seen various life spans and conflicting information all over the web. So it got me curious... How long have you guys been caring for your little ones?


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

Mine are 10 months


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

One of mine is 16 months, one is 12 months and one is 7 months. All extremely healthy.


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

As far as caring for my fish, between 1-8 months depending on the individual.
Estimated ages are between 6-14 months roughly


----------



## Kisiel (Jul 30, 2014)

Lucifer (left) is about a year old, maybe a little more. I've had him for more or less five months. Perseus (right) is just over three months old and he's been with me for almost three weeks. 









It's quite difficult to estimate the age of a pet store betta, unless you got it as a baby in which case you can guess it's age based on size and what not. If you buy from a breeder they'll know how old the fish is. I honestly don't think it matters _that_ much as long as your fish is healthy


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

I am so excited tho my banys will be a year old soon


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

They say most bettas come to the store between 4-6months. Obviously baby bettas are the exception there.

I've had Aris for 6 months, Lux for 4 months, Zip for 3 weeks, my newest for 1 week. Zip was 2-2.5 months old when I got her. So mine range from 1 year - 2.5/3 months.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Working on the assumption that they are 3-4 months old when sold.. Xerxes: 13-14 months, Alastor and Magnus:5-6 months, Newest boy:3-4 months


----------



## CopperBell (Sep 14, 2014)

Skyline is over 2 years, probably getting closer to 3 now. He's still pretty lively but doesn't really flare anymore. Granted, he's never been one for flaring much. I gave him to my Grandmother about that time ago and she she gave him back a little after I got Schmendrick. He's been through a lot of moving around.

Schmendrick seems to be about 2 years based on his history. I got him from someone else but based on what she said, 2 or a little less is about accurate.

Sheesh is young, but not sure how young. Probably around 5 months. 

Acrylic is around 7 months if the Petco people are to be believed.


----------



## Littlefin (Oct 18, 2014)

Shadow is probably *nearly* one year, i have had him for a month now.


----------



## aselvarial (Feb 21, 2014)

Apollo I've had for 9 months, Lir for 8.5 months, Ares and Osiris for 8 months, and Loki for 7 months.


----------



## BlackMoon (Nov 26, 2014)

My current betta is about a year old.I've had him for a couple weeks now. The last one lived for at least Four years. The one before that I had for Six years.


----------



## Little Zoom and Lady Iris (Nov 22, 2014)

Little Zoom-10 months
Lady Iris-10 months
Little Rosie- 1 month


----------



## artemis35 (Jul 11, 2014)

All of my bettas (except one) are in the 6 - 18 month old range (assuming they are 3 -4 months old in stores).

However, I do have one really old guy. He is my avatar fish, and he is at least 5 years old (probably older). I recently took some video of him just swimming around and flaring at a mirror. It's a little shaky and blurry at times, but I think it shows him quite well.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J_Y4EK6hWcs&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Minty1612 (Jan 5, 2015)

I'm guessing Tael is around 5 months old but I'm not sure as I bought from a petshop (was going to buy from a breeder but when I was in the store I fell in love with him). But in all honesty, I'm not too sure! Suggestions?


----------



## Shepaski (Jan 3, 2013)

i've had mine for about 7 months, i got him june last year.
he's the longest one i've had since starting to keep betta's
took around 3 years to finally be able to keep one properly


----------



## stellenternet (Dec 3, 2014)

Bubbles is around 5 months.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm not quite sure with mine. Mr. Fish is almost fully grown, about 5 cm from mouth to tail. Mrs. Fish is considerably smaller than him, with her whole length about the same size as Mr. Fish's body length (3 cm) without the tail. Her body looks considerably less stout than pictures of females I see on here. Mr. Fish looks pretty slender (but not emaciated) to me, too.


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

Jasper will be one year sometime this month (I chose the 25th as a date) if I calculated right. Oliver will be a year in April, Dean in July, Sammy in July and Crowley in September. So Oliver is 8 months, Dean is 5-6 months, Sammy is 5-6 months, and Crowley is roughly 4 months. (again, if I estimate right. I'm estimating as if they were 3 months at the store)


----------



## katydidmischief (Aug 19, 2012)

I've had Theo since August 2014, so he's approximately 10 months old. Eliot's been with me 3 weeks, and I guesstimate his age to be 9 weeks old.


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

Coral is one yrs old now yay!


----------



## averyecho (May 2, 2014)

Let's see here...
Smaug is my oldest, at five years. Sapphire is 3 and a half, Pi and Patriot are both about 2 and a half years, and Tiger Lily is the youngest at 2.
Then my first betta, Amethyst, doesn't live with me anymore but he just turned 9.


----------



## BlackMoon (Nov 26, 2014)

I had my First Betta for Six years. I imagine he was near a year old when I got him. My second one also died after Six years.


----------



## RMKelly (Jan 17, 2016)

This is how long I've had them...

Acheron - 7 months
Zelda - 6-5 month
Yuki - 4 months
Lucifer - 1 month


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

Misha: 2 years
Pandora: 1 year
Elrond: 1 year
Leviathan: 6 months
Emrys: 5 months
Evey: 4-7 months (working on assumptions of 3-6 months when bought)
Remi: 4-7 months (Working on same assumptions)
Draco: 3 months
Skye: 2.5 months
Aithusa: He's gotta be around 1 year
Tadashi: 1 year
Prince: about 11 months 
Merlot: Guessing he's around 3-6 months. 

Most of mine are petstore fish so they're ages are estimates. But Misha, Draco, Skye, Pandora, Levi, Elrond, and Tadashi are all known (from bettashop, bettaworld, that know ages of the fish and Draco and Skye are petco babies and were about 1.5 months when I got them.)


----------



## Shortnsweet (Sep 16, 2015)

King: Assuming he was around 5 months when I got him in from the store, lived to be a little over a year. My current betta, Sir Arthur, is anywhere from 4-6 months I'd guess. I got him from the pet store on September 4th!


----------



## JawsandChess (Apr 16, 2016)

I've had my first betta for a year, but he's probably almost two and doing great considering how he was when I got him


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

Here's how long I've had them:

Raspberry- 10 months
Sunspot- 5 months
Onyx- Not even 2 weeks!


----------



## Dargent (Oct 29, 2015)

Hanabi, thai import crowntail, 11 months old, owned 8 months.

Doublure D'argent, petsmart doubletail, 15 months old, owned 12 months.

Drogon, petsmart crowntail, 16 months old at least, owned 11 months.

Simba, petsmart crowntail, 9 months old at least, owned 4 months.

Regen, pet store veiltail baby, 7 months old, owned 5 months.

Fagan, LFS veiltail, age 6 months probably at death from dropsy, owned 3 months.


----------



## Darius359au (Apr 12, 2014)

Spud and Zorro - around 18 months
Speedy - around 12-13 months


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

I have two that are about 11 months, one I don't know about, but is probably a little over a year, and one that is 3 months old.


----------

